# How Much Calcium Supplement?



## Toby_H (Jul 2, 2009)

Is there a common equation or guide of how much (powdered) calcium supplement should be added to our TeguÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s meals? Naturally when we are sprinkling it on rodents it would be very difficult to measure it, but when mixing with ground turkey it can be. Also knowing a weight/quantity I should be aiming for would help me to gauge it with any form of food.


For reference, My Tegu is 13 months old, 20Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â long (hibernated 5~6 months) and weights 385 gramsÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2009)

been wondering this myself anybody know?


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 6, 2009)

So nobody knows how much calcium we should be giving our Tegus?.........


----------



## The captain (Jul 6, 2009)

yup, sometimes it seems like people only know how to tell you what NOT to do...


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 6, 2009)

I can try to help but as far as my monitors it depended on the amount of food, so im not too sure this will answer your question 100% but for an example, If I was feeding frozen thawed id run it under water and lightly cover the mouse completely, im not sure theres a measured amount, Ive never followed one, never had problems, I would gauge it according to your amount of food, sorry but thats all Ive done, 
Hopefully youll get more responses. If you havent already checked maybe the product your using might has an amount per serving.

Goodluck

IM going to look into this also cause its a good question and its got me thinking am i giving enough??


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 6, 2009)

Update, this is all I could find, hopefully it helps

Insectivores: place crickets in a plastic bag along with Repti Calcium and shake to dust crickets with the powder. 
Feed approximately 12 dusted crickets per week for every 2 1/2 ounces of body weight of your pet. 

Herbivores: Add approximately 1/2 teaspoon Repti Calcium to food for every 5 ounces of body weight on a weekly basis. 

Omnivores: use either of the above methods as desired.



TEGU'S----> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://lllreptile.com/info/library/animal-care-sheets/lizards-and-monitors/-/argentine-black-and-white-tegu/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://lllreptile.com/info/library/anim ... hite-tegu/</a><!-- m -->


----------

